# Family Fishing



## zepman167 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey guys and gals,

I am new to the forums and also getting back into fishing which I haven't done in years. The other problem is I'm not familiar with the fresh water places around here(live in Navarre). I know about hurricane lake and bear lake, haven't fished them yet. But that comes to my question. I want to take my daughter fishing(she loves it got mad this morning when I didn't wake her up to take her with me to a pond we have near our house). Where can I take her that she can have fun and maybe catch some fish and enjoy herself also maybe allow me to catch some too! Any help would be great!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have a boat, there are some fish in Bear Lake. These are from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## zepman167 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry forgot to put that in the post. I do not have a boat. looking at shore fishing on the lakes.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

zepman167 said:


> Sorry forgot to put that in the post. I do not have a boat. looking at shore fishing on the lakes.


 Hello there Zep. I know you are looking for fresh water, but have you tried fishing saltwater from the shore? I do know that children get a real kick out of catching pin-fish. Not good to eat but not hard to find either. I often catch one or two to feed to the herons that come and watch me fish.
You might even catch a trout or redfish.
Best wishes fishing with your daughter, good man.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Fresh water bank fishing is tough around here. There isn't really a good place to bank fish in the rivers. I have fished Bear Kerick and Hurricane lakes with very little success. you could also try Leon Brooks Heins which is just north of Hurricane. I have herd some people talking about a pond somewhere around Milton that is a pay per pound place that is really good for bank fishing but I cant remember the name of it. There is a pier in Bagdad at the oyster pile that's on the Blackwater river. I would say the best bet is to find these stocked pay ponds to fish in I know there are a few around, crickets, red worms, wigglers are your best baits. you could always get a small boat, the yellow river is great place for bream.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> If you have a boat, there are some fish in Bear Lake. These are from a couple weeks ago...


 
That's is the biggest mess of fish I have ever seen from Bear lake.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For a child to catch fish and get excited there is no better place than Steves Farms up at Walnut Hill. It's a pay pond but you are practically guaranteed to catch fish. Even adults get a kick out of catching. 
If you don't want to travel that far you might checkout Crescent Lake off W. Brent Lane in Pensacola. There may be some bank fishing there. I saw a report that there may be some big catfish in there. 
Checking around you can find any number of places to fish saltwater from shore and catch pin fish and croakers, and maybe even a better fish.


----------

